# EXCITING time!



## Charlotte (Feb 11, 2013)

I just wanted to drop in and say hi during this very exciting time of year. I see there are already new babies on the ground and mares being watched. YEA!

Best wishes to all mare watchers!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Feb 13, 2013)

I know I'm sooooo excited for my mini to foal, but I'm glad she's not due for another two months. Here in Washington, it's WAY too cold for babies this time of year! I'm also very excited to see all the new foal pictures too!


----------

